# Epilazione laser progressiva definitiva



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Maggio 2017)

​
Su uno spunto di [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] apro il 3d per confrontarci, uomini e donne, sul'irsuto tema :mexican:

Pro, contro, zone, tempi, costi e chi più ne ha più ne metta!

Queste sono le mie personalissime convinzioni:

1) il risultato è massimo su pelli chiare con peli scuri

2) è bene farsi seguire da un medico piuttosto che da un'estetista

3) laser a diodo ed alessandrite sembrano essere i laser più potenti ed efficaci


E voi, che ne pensate?


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> View attachment 13117​
> Su uno spunto di @_farfalla_ apro il 3d per confrontarci, uomini e donne, sul'irsuto tema :mexican:
> 
> Pro, contro, zone, tempi, costi e chi più ne ha più ne metta!
> ...


Secondo la mia dermatologa, il risultato è definitivo solo con le (più costose) apparecchiature dei medici.
L'epilazione dall'estetista ha una durata limitata nel tempo.
Con i peli bianchi non c'è epilazione che tenga.
La ceretta sul petto fa male.:carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo la mia dermatologa, il risultato è definitivo solo con le (più costose) apparecchiature dei medici.
> L'epilazione dall'estetista ha una durata limitata nel tempo.
> Con i peli bianchi non c'è epilazione che tenga.
> La ceretta sul petto fa male.:carneval:


 la ceretta fa male ovunque, non solo sul petto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la ceretta fa male ovunque, non solo sul petto


Io sento male solo sul retro cosce
Inguine totalmente indolore
Solo che mi rompo. Per questo vorrei fare la depilazione totale definitiva prima appunto che inizino ad arrivare i peli bianchi


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la ceretta fa male ovunque, non solo sul petto


Ci sono parti decisamente meno dolorose.
Non farmi precisare.:carneval:


----------



## iosolo (26 Maggio 2017)

Io la sto facendo dall'estetista progressivamente in vari punti del corpo. 

Ora mi sto dedicando a quella ascellare, non sarà definitiva ma la differenza è notevole. Ne riscrecono pochi e molto leggeri, in alcuni punti non ci sono più. 

Io mi ci trovo bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sento male solo sul retro cosce
> Inguine totalmente indolore
> Solo che mi rompo. Per questo vorrei fare la depilazione totale definitiva prima appunto che inizino ad arrivare i peli bianchi


io ne ho pochssimi, da sempre. Sul retro cosce ne avrò una decina. Certo per chi ne ha molti vale la pena tentare, non sono mai stata afflitta dal problema. Per quello sono sempre andata di rasoio.Una volta ho provato la ceretta, dolorosa!!! Inguine praticamente non ne ho. Poi quei trattamenti fatti seriamente costano.Invece il mio problema sono i capillari alle gambe.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2017)

io vengo infamato se anche solo mi faccio la barba, non sono un Grizzly anche se ho la mia pelosità, che però mi tengo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono parti decisamente meno dolorose.
> Non farmi precisare.:carneval:


no adesso precisi perché per me sono tutte dolorose


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ne ho pochssimi, da sempre. Sul retro cosce ne avrò una decina. Certo per chi ne ha molti vale la pena tentare, non sono mai stata afflitta dal problema. Per quello sono sempre andata di rasoio.Una volta ho provato la ceretta, dolorosa!!! *Inguine praticamente non ne ho. Poi quei trattamenti fatti seriamente costano.*Invece il mio problema sono i capillari alle gambe.


dipende cosa intendi per inguine

Il costo è l'unica cosa che mi frena


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> dipende cosa intendi per inguine
> 
> Il costo è l'unica cosa che mi frena


  Non il pube, più di lato. Costi eccessivi


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non il pube, più di lato. Costi eccessivi


Ah ok
Io parlavo di una depilazione totale


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok
> Io parlavo di una depilazione totale


 mi pareva strano conoscendo i tuoi gusti


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo la mia dermatologa, il risultato è definitivo solo con le (più costose) apparecchiature dei medici.
> L'epilazione dall'estetista ha una durata limitata nel tempo.
> Con i peli bianchi non c'è epilazione che tenga.
> La ceretta sul petto fa male.:carneval:


I centri medici seri per l'epilazione definitiva hannno diodo o alessandrite. Facendo una ricerca un po' dettagliata in rete, potete trovare molti pareri medici di questo tipo. Ovviamente il medico ha na responsabilità sul risultato del trattamento e su eventuali danni arrecati che l'estetista non ha.

Ad esempio qui http://www.guidaestetica.it/depilazione-laser



farfalla ha detto:


> dipende cosa intendi per inguine
> 
> Il costo è l'unica cosa che mi frena


Al nord, mediamente, l'inguine a laser ti costa dai 400 ai 700 euro, in 4-8 sedute. Inguine= infracosce, infrachiappe, perianale, zona monte venere e verso grandi labbra a piacimento (totale, striscetta, freccia :mexican: )

Poi le micro sedute spot per eliminare i bastardelli raminghi e solinghi, sono prezzi irrisori (50-100euro) nell'anno successivo al trattamento (che si fa tra ottobre e marzo, quando non si espone l'area trattata a sole)



farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok
> Io parlavo di una depilazione totale


Devo ancora conoscerlo uno che fa l'epilazione totale.. viso, spalle, schiena, torace, glutei, inguine, braccia, gambe ? perchè???


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> I centri medici seri per l'epilazione definitiva hannno diodo o alessandrite. Facendo una ricerca un po' dettagliata in rete, potete trovare molti pareri medici di questo tipo. Ovviamente il medico ha na responsabilità sul risultato del trattamento e su eventuali danni arrecati che l'estetista non ha.
> 
> Ad esempio qui http://www.guidaestetica.it/depilazione-laser
> 
> ...


Scusa intendevo gambe e parti intime complete 
se devo sciegliere intimo completo e le gambe mi arrangio


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa intendevo gambe e parti intime complete
> se devo sciegliere intimo completo e le gambe mi arrangio


io in zona ho due preventivi, entrambi da 500 per l'inguine compreso parti intime e perianale

Li ho fatti fare quando ancora lavoravo con mia p.iva e arrivavo allo stipendio da operaia con le mie forze 

le gambe sono costose, se intendi coscia più gamba(polpaccio-stinco) ma dipende molto da quanti peli hai :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo la mia dermatologa, il risultato è definitivo solo con le (più costose) apparecchiature dei medici.
> L'epilazione dall'estetista ha una durata limitata nel tempo.
> Con i peli bianchi non c'è epilazione che tenga.
> La ceretta sul petto fa male.:carneval:


L'ho fatta dall'estetista mooolti anni fa quando vi erano i primi apparecchi. Funziona.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> View attachment 13117​
> Su uno spunto di [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] apro il 3d per confrontarci, uomini e donne, sul'irsuto tema :mexican:
> 
> Pro, contro, zone, tempi, costi e chi più ne ha più ne metta!
> ...


Penso che non ho ancora capito la differenza tra laser e luce pulsata!

Prima dell'arrivo di questa strumentazione, facevo l'elettro depilazione...ottenni grandi risultati, benché fosse dolorosissima!
Poi l'hanno abbandonata tutti... ç_ç

Sono un paio d'anni che uso la luce pulsata casalinga, mi è stata regalata e la userò fino ad esaurimento delle due luci in dotazione.
Qualcosa ha fatto, ma i peli più duri e resistenti sono ancora lì...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Penso che non ho ancora capito la differenza tra laser e luce pulsata!
> 
> Prima dell'arrivo di questa strumentazione, facevo l'elettro depilazione...ottenni grandi risultati, benché fosse dolorosissima!
> Poi l'hanno abbandonata tutti... ç_ç
> ...


Non ha la potenza degli apparecchi professionali.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (2 Giugno 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Penso che non ho ancora capito la differenza tra laser e luce pulsata!


Sono due strumenti diversi: lunghezze d'onda diverse, potenza diversa, efficacia diversa (molto)

Io ho fatto per adesso solo un'ascella in prova, due anni fa. E sì, devo ricordarmi di depilare l'altra :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Sono due strumenti diversi: lunghezze d'onda diverse, potenza diversa, efficacia diversa (molto)
> 
> Io ho fatto per adesso solo un'ascella in prova, due anni fa. E sì, devo ricordarmi di depilare l'altra :rotfl:


:sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2019)

Io l'ho fatta e sono soddisfatta. Ovviamente mi sono rivolta ad un Centro Medico e nell'arco di un annetto ho completato tutte le sedute (fra una seduta e l'altra è bene fare una pausa).
Ho fatto ascelle, inguine e gambe. C'è da dire che ne avevo di mio già pochi.
Se non mi ricordo male ho speso all'incirca 1400.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatta e sono soddisfatta. Ovviamente mi sono rivolta ad un Centro Medico e nell'arco di un annetto ho completato tutte le sedute (fra una seduta e l'altra è bene fare una pausa).
> Ho fatto ascelle, inguine e gambe. C'è da dire che ne avevo di mio già pochi.
> Se non mi ricordo male ho speso all'incirca 1400.


Solo 1400??? Mi sembra poco. Ma che laser?


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Solo 1400??? Mi sembra poco. Ma che laser?


Hai ragione, non ho specificato, €1400 a ciclo.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non ho specificato, €1400 a ciclo.


A ciclo (15, 20???) o a seduta. Che laser? Nella mia zona ormai parecchi anni fa il prezzo da un medico estetico per  una gamba (sulla carta) era 600 euro a seduta. Laser Lightsheer che da quanto so è il migliore.


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A ciclo (15, 20???) o a seduta. Che laser? Nella mia zona ormai parecchi anni fa il prezzo da un medico estetico per  una gamba (sulla carta) era 600 euro a seduta. Laser Lightsheer che da quanto so è il migliore.


Per ciclo intendo una seduta di polpacci, ascelle e inguine. Le cosce non le ho fatte perché non ho quasi niente e quei pochi che ho sono troppo chiari per farli con il laser. Ero al limite anche sul resto del corpo ma è andata bene, me la sono cavata con 4 sedute.
Ora mi hai messo curiosità, andrò a cercare le fatture, comunque se non erro ho pagato 400 a polpaccio.
Il Laser Lightsheer è ottimo, soprattutto indicato per peli scuri e duri. Io ho fatto il Soprano ice.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Per ciclo intendo una seduta di polpacci, ascelle e inguine. Le cosce non le ho fatte perché non ho quasi niente e quei pochi che ho sono troppo chiari per farli con il laser. Ero al limite anche sul resto del corpo ma è andata bene, me la sono cavata con 4 sedute.
> Ora mi hai messo curiosità, andrò a cercare le fatture, comunque se non erro ho pagato 400 a polpaccio.
> Il Laser Lightsheer è ottimo, soprattutto indicato per peli scuri e duri. Io ho fatto il Soprano ice.


Mai sentito il Soprano ice. 
Tutti i laser agiscono sui peli scuri per quel che so. Non esistono laser per peli bianchi, e lo stesso vale per chi li ha biondo chiari.


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mai sentito il Soprano ice.
> Tutti i laser agiscono sui peli scuri per quel che so. Non esistono laser per peli bianchi, e lo stesso vale per chi li ha biondo chiari.


Infatti le cosce non le ho fatte, sul resto del corpo erano castani.


----------

